
A Conversation about cryptocurrency with Linda Xie, Co-Founder of Scalar Capital - cbcowans
https://leap.ycombinator.com/all/posts/wkar7axr/hi-i-m-linda-xie-i-m-the-co-founder-and-managing-director-of-crypto-fund-scalar-capital-ask-me-anything
======
cbcowans
Hey everyone! I'm the founder of Leap, which is a private online network for
women in tech. We're doing a series of conversations with experts from the
community on a variety of tech-related topics and we're experimenting with
sharing the conversations publicly even though the community is private.
Thanks for reading!

